# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hoi ik ben CARLA

## carla1951

Ik ben Carla, 62 jaar oud ..de laatste jaren geplaagd door vage reumatische klachten en klachten CTS

woonachtig in het buitenland, waar ik argwanend t.o. de artsen staat ...ik hoop hier wat antwoorden te gaan vinden

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Carla, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend dat je argwanend tegenover de artsen bent in je woonomgeving. Hopelijk kun je hier inderdaad wat antwoorden vinden waar je verder mee kunt. Veel sterkte en een fijne dag gewenst. Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## carla1951

dank je wel en ook voor jou een fijne dag gewenst.

argwanend is misschien een beetje te zwaar uitgedrukt. Welliswaar zijn er ook hier goede artsen hoor, maar het systeem is zo heel anders als in Nederland . Enkel wat medicijnen betreft krijg je al zakken vol ..je moet echt zelf heel goed opletten wat je wordt voorgeschreven , soms zitten er in bepaalde medicijnen dezelfde stoffen waardoor je dan teveel zou binnenkrijgen. Bij de apothekers kan je medicatie zonder recept krijgen en ga zo maar even door . Ik heb een operatie ondergaan aan mijn linkerhand CPT syndroom en heb daar een stijve vinger van overgehouden ....mijn reumatische klachten worden afgedaan als normaal, wat slijtage niet erg , normaal voor je leeftijd en wordt er medicatie voorgeschreven etc.etc. maar goed even zo vrolijk worden er hier ook goede resultaten geeboekt.

----------


## Leontien

Zo te lezen gaat het minder gestructureerd dan hier in Nederland. Dan kun je inderdaad beter goed opletten door onder anderen informatie op te vragen in Nederland. Veel sterkte met je reumatische klachten.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

